# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  مهندسی معکوس 2

## Identifier

اگر سابقه ی صنعت و چگونگی رشد آن در کشورهای جنوب شرقی آسیا را مورد مطالعه قرار دهیم به این مطلب خواهیم رسید که در کمتر مواردی این کشورها دارای ابداعات فن آوری بوده اند و تقریبا در تمامی موارد، کشورهای غربی (‌آمریکا و اروپا) پیشرو بوده اند. پس چه عاملی باعث این رشد شگفت آور و فنی در کشورهای خاور دور گردیده است؟در این نوشتار به یکی از راهکارهای این کشورها در رسیدن به این سطح از دانش فنی می پردازیم.
در صورتی که به طور خاص کشور ژاپن را زیر نظر بگیریم، خواهیم دید که تقریبا تمامی مردم دنیا از نظر کیفیت، محصولات آنها را تحسین می کنند ولی به آنها ایراد می گیرند که ژاپنی ها از طریق کپی برداری از روی محصولات دیگران به این موفقیت دست  یافته اند.




این سخن اگر هم که درست باشد و در صورتی که کپی برداری راهی مطمئن برای رسیدن به هدف باشد چه مانعی دارد که این کار انجام شود.این مورد، به خصوص درباره ی کشورهای در حال توسعه ویا جهان سوم به شکاف عمیق فن آوری بین این کشورها و کشورهای پیشرفته  دنیا، امری حیاتی به شمار می رود و این کشورها باید همان شیوه را پیش بگیرند(البته در قالب مقتضیات زمان و مکان و سایر محدودیت ها) به عنوان یک نمونه، قسمتی از تاریخچه ی صنعت خودرو و آغاز تولید آن در ژاپن را مورد بررسی قرار می دهیم:
تولید انبوه خودرو در ژاپن قبل از جنگ جهانی دوم ودر سال 1920 بوسیله ی کارخانه های "ایشی کاواجیما" آغاز شد که مدل ژاپنی فورد آمریکایی را کپی کرده و به شکل تولید انبوه به بازار عرضه نمود.
همچنین شورلت ژاپنی AE جزو اولین خودرو های کپی شده آمریکایی توسط ژاپنی ها بود که به تعداد زیاد تولید می شد. سپس با تلاش های فراوانی که انجام شد(آنهم در شرایط بحرانی ژاپن در آن دوره) مهمترین کارخانه‌ی خودرو سازی ژاپن یعنی "تویوتا" درسال 1932 فعالیت خود را با ساخت خودرویی با موتور "کرایسلر" آغاز نمود ، در سال 1934، نوع دیگری از خودرو را با موتور"شورلت" ساخته و وارد بازار نموده و از سال 1936، اولین تلاش ها برای ساخت خودروی تمام ژاپنی آغاز شد. البته تا مدت ها ژاپنی ها مشغول کپی برداری از اتومبیل های آمریکایی و اروپایی بودند.
آنها خودروی پاکارد و بیوک آمریکایی و رولزرویس، مرسدس بنز و فیات اروپایی را نیز تولید کردند که همین تولیدها  زمینه ساز گسترش فعالیت خودروسازی ژاپن شد و سرانجام در دهه ی 1960 میلادی پس از سعی و کوشش فراوان ، اولین اتومبیل تمام ژاپنی که ضمنا دارای استاندارد جهانی بود، تولید و به بازار عرضه شد.
در تمامی مطاب فوق رد پای یک شگرد خاص و بسیار مفید به چشم می خورد که "مهندسی معکوس"(Reverse Engineering ) نام دارد.
مهندسی معکوس روشی آگاهانه برای دستیابی به فن آوری  حاضر و محصولات موجوداست. در این روش، متخصصین رشته های مختلف علوم پایه و کاربردی از قبیل مکانیک، فیزیک و اپتیک، مکاترونیک، شیمی پلیمر، متالورژی،الکترونیک و ...جهت شناخت کامل نحوه ی عملکرد یک محصول که الگوی فن آوری مذکور می باشد تشکیل گروه های تخصصی داده و توسط تجهیزات پیشرفته و دستگاه های دقیق آزمایشگاهی به همراه سازماندهی مناسب تشکیلات تحقیقاتی و توسعه های R&D "سعی در به دست آوردن مدارک و نقشه های طراحی محصول فوق دارند تا پس از مراحل نمونه سازی (Prototyping) و ساخت نیمه صنعتی (Pilot plant) در صورت لزوم ، تولید محصول فوق طبق استاندارد فنی محصول الگو انجام خواهد شد . همان گونه که اشاره شد استفاده از روش مهندسی معکوس برای کشورهای در حال توسعه یا عقب مانده روش بسیار مناسبی جهت دسترسی به فن آوری ، رشد و توسعه ی آن می باشد. این کشور ها که در موارد بسیاری از فن آوری ها در سطح پایینی قرار دارند، در کنار روش ها و سیاست های دریافت دانش فنی، مهندسی معکوس را مناسب ترین روش دسترسی به فن آوری تشخیص داده و سعی می کنند با استفاده از روش مهندسی معکوس، اطلاعات و دانش فنی محصولات موجود ، مکانیزم عمل کرد و هزاران اطلاعات مهم دیگر را بازیابی کرده و در کنار استفاده ار روش های مهندسی مستقیم (Forward Engineering) و روش های ساخت قطعات ، تجهیزات ، تسترهای مورد استفاده در خط مونتاژ و ساخت مانند قالب ها ،گیج و فیکسچر ها و دستگاههای کنترل، نسبت به ایجاد کارخانه ای پیشرفته و مجهز جهت تولید محصولات فوق اقدام نمایند. همچنین ممکن است مهندسی معکوس، برای رفع معایب و افزایش قابلیت های محصولات موجود نیز مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد. به عنوان مثال در کشور آمریکا ، مهندسی معکوس توسط شرکت "جنرال موتور" بر روی محصولات کمپانی "فورد موتور" و نیز برعکس، برای حفظ وضعیت رقابتی و رفع نواقص محصولات به کار برده شده است.
بسیاری از مدیران کمپانی های آمریکایی، هر روز قبل از مراجعت به کارخانه، بازدیدی از جدیدترین محصولات عرضه شده در فروشگاه ها و نمایشگاه های برگزار شده انجام داده و جدیدترین محصولات عرضه شده مربوط به محصولات کمپانی خود را خریداری نموده و به واحد تحقیق و توسعه (R&D) تحویل می دهند تا نکات فنی مربوط به طراحی وساخت محصولات مذکور و آخرین تحقیقات ، هر چه سریع تر در محصولات شرکت فوق نیز مورد توجه قرار گیرد.
جالب است بدانید که مهندسی معکوس حتی توسط سازندگان اصلی نیز ممکن است به کار گرفته شود . زیرا به دلایل متعدد، نقشه های مهندسی اولیه با ابعاد واقعی قطعات (مخصوصا زمانی که قطعات چندین سال پیش طراحی و ساخته و به دفعات مکرر اصلاح شده اند)مطابقت ندارد برای مثال جهت نشان دادن چنین نقشه هایی با ابعاد واقعی قطعات و کشف اصول طراحی و تلرانس گذاری قطعات، بخش میکروسویچ شرکت(Honywell) از مهندسی معکوس استفاده نموده و با استفاده از سیستم اندازه گیری CMM (Coordinate Measuring Machine)  با دقت و سرعت زیاد  ابعاد را تعیین نموده و به نقشه های مهندسی ایجاد شده توسط سیستم CAD منتقل می کنند.
متخصصین این شرکت اعلام می دارند که روش مهندسی معکوس و استفاده از ابزار مربوطه، به نحو موثری زمان لازم برای تعمیر و بازسازی  ابزارآلات ، قالب ها و فیکسچرهای فرسوده را کم می کند و لذا اظهار می دارند که "مهندسی معکوس زمان اصلاح را به نصف کاهش می‌دهد."
مهندسین معکوس، اضافه بر اینکه باید محصول موجود را جهت کشف طراحی آن به دقت مورد مطالعه قرار دهند، همچنین باید مراحل بعد از خط تولید یعنی انبارداری و حمل و نقل را از کارخانه تا مشتری و نیز قابلیت اعتماد را در مدت استفاده ی مفید مورد تجزیه و تحلیل قرار دهند. چرا که مثلا فرایند آنیلینگ مورد نیاز قطعه،ممکن است برای ایجاد مشخصات مورد نظر در هنگام عمل کرد واقعی محصول یا در طول مدت انبارداری و حمل و نقل طراحی شده و لزوم وجود آن تنها در هنگام اجرای مراحل مذکور آشکار خواهد شد.
چه بسا که بررسی یک پیچ بر روی سوراخی بر بدنه ی محصول(که به قطعات و اجزای دیگر متصل نشده) ، متخصصان مهندسی معکوس را ماه ها جهت کشف راز عملیاتی آن به خود مشغول کند، غافل از اینکه محل این پیچ، امکانی جهت تخلیه ی هوا، تست آب بندی یا امکان دسترسی به داخل محصول جهت تست نهایی می باشد. از سوی دیگر مهندسین معکوس باید عوامل غیر مستقیمی را که ممکن است در طراحی و تولید محصول مذکور تاثیر بگذارند، را به دقت بررسی نمایند. به دلیل اینکه  بسیاری از این موارد با توجه به خصوصیات و مقتضیات زمانی و مکانی ساخت محصول مورد نظر، توسط سازندگان اصلی توجیه پذیر باشد اما ماجرای آن به وسیله ی مهندسین معکوس فاجعه ساز باشد. مثلا فرایند تولید قطعات تا حدود قابل توجهی بستگی به تعداد محصولات مورد نیاز و ... دارد . اگر تعداد محصولات مورد نیاز جهت کشور ثانویه در بسیار کمتر از کشور اصلی که در حد جهانی و بین‌المللی فعالیت نموده ، باشد پس به عنوان مثال تعیین فرایند یک قطعه با باکالیتی (نوعی مواد پلیمری) از طریق ساخت قالب های چند حفره ای با مکانیزم عملکرد خود کاربا توجه به معضلات پخت قطعه در داخل قالب ، می تواند برای مجریان مهندسی معکوس فاجعه ساز باشد ( اگر که  این مهندسان از فرایند های ساده تر با توجه به تیراژ تولید محصول و نیز خصوصیات تکنولوژیکی کشور خود استفاده نکنند.) بنابراین، مرحله ی بعد از کشف طراحی، تطبیق طراحی انجام شده بر مقتضیات زمانی و مکانی کشور ثانویه می‌باشد که باید به دقت مورد توجه متخصصین مهندسی معکوس واقع شود.
خلاصه اینکه مهندسی معکوس ممکن است یک کاربرد غیر معقول و نامناسب از کاربرد هنر و علم مهندسی به نظر برسد، اما آن یک حقیقت از زندگی روزمره ی ما به شمار می رود.
منبع : IranPM

----------

